# Turn off auto keystone on Espon 2165?



## emathews (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi there, 
We have an Epson powerlite 2165 that we need to move a few times during a production. We use a/v mute and have it spiked so it rolls on and off stage to the same location each time we bring it back on again. I'd like to turn off the auto keystone or whatever feature is making it try to adjust when we reset the projector. Is this a possibility? If not, any other tricks?
Thanks!


----------



## emathews (Jan 11, 2018)

answering my own question for posterity!
First of all, don't try to fix this problem during a tech rehearsal when you can't see and have little patience. A few minutes into the menus and I discovered instead of keystone I can use quick corner and it maintains the shape of the image without autocorrecting for movement. Great! Go to menu then settings then keystone then select quick corner.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 11, 2018)

Glad that you found your answer. Business model projectors can be oh so "helpful" in that way.


----------

